# Safety First Featherboard



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

You said that you stated in the past you should make your own jigs, but this one convinced you otherwise. What is the benefit to this one over something made at home? Personally I see no problem with buying a jig or something that will be used often, I would just like to know what advantages you think this has over something home-made. Thanks


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Pawky,
What I found is that the pivoting action and the foresight for placement was far greater than I could have conceived. The material itself was much better than wood that I would have made my jig of.The gripping action was amazing and I could never have duplicated that without spending on hardware.
I made feather boards before, looked at all the shop notes etc. junked them all. This item just blew them all away. 
Let me add that I heard good things about the Grripper, but it was $15 more. I doubt that it would have been better than this.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was looking at Feather Boards, Kreg - Bench Dog - Milescraft, I ruled out Milescraft cause of the price…
I went with Kreg cause of the angle of the slots (parallel ) but they where still too high for me. I found a real good deal on 2 pair for 19.99 shipped to my door, can't beat that, then I got a deal on 2 Bench Dog. Then I saw a deal on Milescraft & all the extra's that came with it, they come with a better piece for doubling them up then Kreg or Bench Dog. Bench Dog & Milescraft both have metal miter slot adopters, Kreg has plastic…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't like the action of the Bench dog featherboards. The fingers are too stiff. Even after removing the the trailing finger on the bandsaw, the action was too stiff for my taste. The Kreg works the best of the versions I've tried. The plastic miter locks work fine.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you, that all makes sense  Thank you to the others that replied w/ their opinions on this/others as well. An excellent review.


----------

